# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  13yo kills 5yo sister with WWE Wrestling moves

## Calypso Jones

http://www.wwltv.com/news/local/13-y...212013761.html

The detective said the boy told him that he knew the wrestling moves on TV were fake, but he was smiling and appeared to enjoy talking about them.

“The 13-year-old continued by saying the victim complained that she was hurting, but he continued to slam, punch and elbow her for an additional two or three minutes, stopping when his mother called him on the phone to check on he and the victim,” sheriff’s officials said in the news release

If I remember correctly there was another incidence of this exact thing and the boy was charged with murder.  I think he might still be in custody.   This boy is charged with 2nd degree murder i believe i read.

----------


## Network

Animals will be animals.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Here.  This is the earlier case that i remembered.

http://www.nytimes.com/2001/01/26/us...ing-death.html

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> http://www.wwltv.com/news/local/13-y...212013761.html
> 
> The detective said the boy told him that he knew the wrestling moves on TV were fake, but he was smiling and appeared to enjoy talking about them.
> 
> “The 13-year-old continued by saying the victim complained that she was hurting, but he continued to slam, punch and elbow her for an additional two or three minutes, stopping when his mother called him on the phone to check on he and the victim,” sheriff’s officials said in the news release
> 
> If I remember correctly there was another incidence of this exact thing and the boy was charged with murder.  I think he might still be in custody.   This boy is charged with 2nd degree murder i believe i read.


Wait...he was smiling and talking cheerfully about wrestling moves AFTER he found out he killed his sister?  Lock this sick puppy up and throw away the key!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Wait...he was smiling and talking cheerfully about wrestling moves AFTER he found out he killed his sister?  Lock this sick puppy up and throw away the key!


He's only thirteen. It would be more wise to put him in a psych ward and find out what's wrong with him, and if it is treatable.

----------

Trinnity (06-18-2013)

----------


## The XL

What an idiot.

----------


## The XL

> He's only thirteen. It would be more wise to put him in a psych ward and find out what's wrong with him, and if it is treatable.


I don't see why he should get a pass because he's 13.  

Most 13 year olds wouldn't laugh if they killed their sister.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> He's only thirteen. It would be more wise to put him in a psych ward and find out what's wrong with him, and if it is treatable.


Yes.

And throw away the key.

----------


## Calypso Jones

half sister. I'd like to hear how the mama is doing? And where's the daddy. And why did the mama leave the two alone while she 'went to the store'. She called. Seems if there was nothing to worry about, she wouldn't have been calling while she made a quick trip to 'the store'.

And now that i think about it, maybe mama should be facing some charges herself.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> half sister. I'd like to hear how the mama is doing? And where's the daddy. And why did the mama leave the two alone while she 'went to the store'. She called. Seems if there was nothing to worry about, she wouldn't have been calling while she made a quick trip to 'the store'.
> 
> And now that i think about it, maybe mama should be facing some charges herself.


That won't happen.  Though there is no fine line, it's assumed that at some point older children are old enough to babysit younger children.  Otherwise we'd be criminalizing every parent who went to run and errand and left their teenage son or daughter in charge...which is way to common a practice to criminalize.  The cases where parents are charged with neglect are cases where all the children are very young.

----------


## Calypso Jones

She must have known that the thirteen year old was not right.  I guarantee this wasn't the first time he'd displayed this type of behavior.

----------


## Calypso Jones

You know that 14 year old who wore the NRA tee shirt to school is facing a year in prison...and he hasn't killed anyone with a gun or his bare hands.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

Then why is he going to prison?

----------


## Calypso Jones

that is a good question. to teach him a lesson? to make an example of him? They are using the charge 'obstructing an officer'. Which in my opinion is bogus. The boy was not abusive, foul mouthed, beligerant.  What's next?  5 year olds going to prison for eating a gun shape out of a pop tart?

----------


## Roadmaster

> She must have known that the thirteen year old was not right.  I guarantee this wasn't the first time he'd displayed this type of behavior.


 Most likely she knew and either ignored it or in denial.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I don't see why he should get a pass because he's 13. 
> 
> Most 13 year olds wouldn't laugh if they killed their sister.


I don't consider thirteen year olds mature adults. Call me crazy. I wouldn't throw the five year old in jail either if the situation was reversed.

----------

Trinnity (06-18-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I don't consider thirteen year olds mature adults. Call me crazy. I wouldn't throw the five year old in jail either if the situation was reversed.


A 13 year old is far closer to an adult than to a 5 year old.

Either way, murder is murder, and a psychopath won't magically become better when he hits 18.

----------

Perianne (06-19-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> A 13 year old is far closer to an adult than to a 5 year old.
> 
> Either way, murder is murder, and a psychopath won't magically become better when he hits 18.


No, but I don't believe incarcerating every criminal fixes our problems, so again: put him in a psych ward, find out what is up, see if it's treatable.

----------


## Network

If humans have no soul, then they are just animals.

I don't record the deaths of 5 year old deer in my diary.

----------


## Trinnity

Depends....a 13 y/o may be very physically capable, but immature, depending on the circumstances. Here are some unusual  boys...


Tyler Barker, who fathered a child at 13.



11 year old Jordan Brown shot and killed his father's 
pregnant fiance who was nearly full term.


13 y/o Clay Moore, bound to a tree, foiled a 
kidnapping-for-ransom plan by using a safety pin, 
his teeth and his hands to escape.


 13-year-old boy saved his sisters by pulling them 
from a burning van in Indiana


Jonathan Marshall King. Went missing for 5 days, 
found 700 miles away. Went hitchhiking.

The point that I'm trying to make here is that from about 10 to 17 years of age, boys have very bad judgment and are physically capable of many things. Anything could happen.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-19-2013)

----------


## The XL

Bad judgement is taking a drug or drinking at 13.

Murdering your sister and then laughing it off is not bad judgement.  It is the trait of a murderous psychopath.

----------

Perianne (06-19-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Depends....a 13 y/o may be very physically capable, but immature, depending on the circumstances. Here are some unusual  boys...
> 
> 
> Tyler Barker, who fathered a child at 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 11 year old Jordan Brown shot and killed his father's 
> pregnant fiance who was nearly full term.
> ...


A 10 year old and a 17 year old aren't even in the same stratosphere physically, emotionally, and mentally.  A 17 year old is an adult for all intents and purposes.  A 13 year old certainly is not an adult, but is capable of rational thought, and knows right from wrong.

I don't feel for this kid.  I feel for his sister.

If he was 10 or 11, I'd say maybe with help he should get a pass, and maybe he could be corrected.  But at 13?  He doesn't deserve a pass, and likely would not be corrected.  He'd be a danger to society when he was out at 18.

----------


## Trinnity

> Bad judgement is taking a drug or drinking at 13.
> 
> Murdering your sister and then laughing it off is not bad judgement.  It is the trait of a murderous psychopath.


You're right and I did't say murder was bad judgment. Sorry if it sounded that way. I'm saying 13 y/o are pretty much mush-brains. Very unpredictable.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't know about you guys but i knew at 13 that you do not beat the hell out of your little brother/sister till they die. Murder was sorta a no-no. Now i might say this. I don't think 13 is that much different that 17/18 except for life experience. I'm thinking about this.

If this 13 year old couldn't or wouldn't grasp that concept or the concept of a NOT killing a family member, or a small vulnerable child, then there is something more wrong here than his age.

----------


## The XL

> I don't know about you guys but i knew at 13 that you do not beat the hell out of your little brother/sister till they die.  Murder was sorta a no-no.   Now i might say this.   I don't think 13 is that much different that 17/18 except for life experience.    I'm thinking about this.


A 13 year old is the middle of puberty.  A 17 or 18 year old is usually done with puberty, and is an adult.

There are significant differences between a 13 year old and a 17-18 year old, but they are still advanced enough to know murder is off limits.

This guy is a psycho.  But it now at 13, when he's 18, when he's 21, when he's 25, when he's 50, etc.

----------


## Guest

> I don't know about you guys but i knew at 13 that you do not beat the hell out of your little brother/sister till they die. Murder was sorta a no-no. Now i might say this. I don't think 13 is that much different that 17/18 except for life experience. I'm thinking about this.
> 
> If this 13 year old couldn't or wouldn't grasp that concept or the concept of a NOT killing a family member, or a small vulnerable child, then there is something more wrong here than his age.


I think it was the reaction after, not during that we should look at.  If he were a screaming crying remorseful mess, that is one thing.  He is not.

I've been accidentally hurt when playing around with people that didn't know their own strength.

----------


## Trinnity

The 13 y/o in question is either psycho or so immature he's clueless. It's gonna take some evaluation from professionals to figure it out. That's what I'm saying....the age of this kid makes this more complicated.

----------


## Canadianeye

> http://www.wwltv.com/news/local/13-y...212013761.html
> 
> The detective said the boy told him that he knew the wrestling moves on TV were fake, but he was smiling and appeared to enjoy talking about them.
> 
> “The 13-year-old continued by saying the victim complained that she was hurting, but he continued to slam, punch and elbow her for an additional two or three minutes, stopping when his mother called him on the phone to check on he and the victim,” sheriff’s officials said in the news release
> 
> If I remember correctly there was another incidence of this exact thing and the boy was charged with murder.  I think he might still be in custody.   This boy is charged with 2nd degree murder i believe i read.


I think we should leave this one up to Serena...to see if the dead 5 year old asked for it.

Wait a minute....is the picture the media is putting out genuine? Perhaps the 5 year old is much bigger, but the media pumped out a cute adorable picture for their own devices.

----------

Perianne (06-19-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I think it was the reaction after, not during that we should look at.  If he were a screaming crying remorseful mess, that is one thing.  He is not.
> 
> I've been accidentally hurt when playing around with people that didn't know their own strength.


Even after the little girl complained of pain and injuries, he kept assailing her.  This wasn't an accident by any means.

----------


## Guest

> Even after the little girl complained of pain and injuries, he kept assailing her.  This wasn't an accident by any means.


I'm saying that he showed no remorse, either.  That to me is telling.

----------

Trinnity (06-19-2013)

----------


## Dante1

> Even after the little girl complained of pain and injuries, he kept assailing her.  This wasn't an accident by any means.


The reason we do not incarcerate 13 year olds is because of the general consensus that a person of that age has not fully matured and can still be reformed. That person may deserve punishment of some form for criminal acts but this is accompanied by efforts to reform him in the hopes that before he reaches adulthood, he can learn a different course of conduct.

An 18 year old is different. The general consensus is that a person of that age is mature enough to know right from wrong and efforts to reform that person are much less likely to succeed. The assumption is that a person of 18 is pretty much formed and therefore should be punished as an adult.

Dante.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> A 10 year old and a 17 year old aren't even in the same stratosphere physically, emotionally, and mentally.  A 17 year old is an adult for all intents and purposes.  A 13 year old certainly is not an adult, but is capable of rational thought, and knows right from wrong.


I'm saying that from 10-17 is a vast muddy pond of variation in the mind and among individuals. Let's take my two sons...one 15 and one 17 and a half. In some ways the 15 y/o is more mature than the 17 y/o. And the seventeen year old has a part time job. He's very mature about his job, but he's also like a child at home at times. He's just not mature yet.

Kids are all over the place in those years. 

But what do I know, I'm just a parent of two teenage sons.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-19-2013)

----------


## The XL

> The 13 y/o in question is either psycho or so immature he's clueless. It's gonna take some evaluation from professionals to figure it out. That's what I'm saying....the age of this kid makes this more complicated.


What 13 year old is so clueless that they wind up laughing at their dead sister?  Trust me, at 13, you would know when someone is dead or critically injured.

If the kid has down syndrome, that would be one thing, if not, he's a murder and a psychopath.

----------


## The XL

> I'm saying that from 10-17 is a vast muddy pond of variation in the mind and among individuals. Let's take my two sons...one 15 and one 17 and a half. In some ways the 15 y/o is more mature than the 17 y/o. And the seventeen year old has a part time job. He's very mature about his job, but he's also like a child at home at times. He's just not mature yet.
> 
> Kids are all over the place in those years. 
> 
> But what do I know, I'm just a parent of two teenage sons.


Adults are all over the place, too.  Humans in general are all over the place.  

Either way, that excuse doesn't apply to murder.  Not saying that you said it does, just stating the obvious once more.

----------


## Trinnity

> What 13 year old is so clueless that they wind up laughing at their dead sister?  Trust me, at 13, you would know when someone is dead or critically injured.
> 
> If the kid has down syndrome, that would be one thing, if not, he's a murder and a psychopath.


He prolly is a psycho. I'm just saying professionals need to evaluate him. There could be any number of things wrong with him.

----------


## The XL

If their does wind up with something being wrong, would you be okay with him being released back into the general public at 18?

----------


## Micketto

Absolutely horrible.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I'm saying that from 10-17 is a vast muddy pond of variation in the mind and among individuals. Let's take my two sons...one 15 and one 17 and a half. In some ways the 15 y/o is more mature than the 17 y/o. And the seventeen year old has a part time job. He's very mature about his job, but he's also like a child at home at times. He's just not mature yet.
> 
> Kids are all over the place in those years. 
> 
> But what do I know, I'm just a parent of two teenage sons.


Kudos to you!  My sons are not teens yet and they are already holy hell on wheels!  The legal Latin term applied here is "mens rea" which is the ability to tell right from wrong and the full and long term consequences of one's actions.  Society determines that children lack the mens rea to be fully culpable for violent crimes.  Though some children are more gifted than others and some display more signs of maturity, there's an experience gap between child and adult that can only be reconciled by time. There's no substitute for real life experience over the course of many years, no matter how clever or perceptive a child may seem, to equip a child with all the faculties needed to make informed decisions.

----------


## Micketto

> Most 13 year olds wouldn't laugh if they killed their sister.


That's right.  Which is evidence that this one must be ill.

He needs to be seen by professionals, not thrown away and wasted.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-19-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> That's right.  Which is evidence that this one must be ill.
> 
> He needs to be seen by professionals, not thrown away and wasted.


He can see all the professionals he wants, as long as he's locked up.  He exhibited depraved indifference to the death of another human being.  This is one sick puppy.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> He can see all the professionals he wants, as long as he's locked up.  He exhibited depraved indifference to the death of another human being.  This is one sick puppy.


All incarceration in prison does is fatten the wallets of private contractors. It doesn't actually solve our problems.

----------



----------


## Irascible Crusader

> All incarceration in prison does is fatten the wallets of private contractors. It doesn't actually solve our problems.


Keeping society safe from dangerous people is the job and responsibility of our penal systems.  And yes, in that context, it does solve the problem.

----------

Perianne (06-19-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Keeping society safe from dangerous people is the job and responsibility of our penal systems.  And yes, in that context, it does solve the problem.


No, it doesn't. Putting a drug addict in prison doesn't make him stop doing or wanting drugs. It doesn't make a thief stop stealing. It doesn't make a murderer stop murdering. It doesn't make the unimprisoned ones stop, either. It's putting a tiny bandaid on a freshly-slit throat. It's not going to save anyone.

----------


## The XL

Non violent drug users should not be in prison anyway.  But special interests need to keep the gravy train rolling, so their liberty is a justified sacrifice in their mind.

As far as thieves go, yes, their should be some sort of attept to reform them, as they will be let back into society at some point, but reforming a murderer is useless, as they should not be let back into society at any point.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Non violent drug users should not be in prison anyway.  But special interests need to keep the gravy train rolling, so their liberty is a justified sacrifice in their mind.
> 
> As far as thieves go, yes, their should be some sort of attept to reform them, as they will be let back into society at some point, but reforming a murderer is useless, as they should not be let back into society at any point.


Nobody is beyond reform.

----------


## The XL

> Nobody is beyond reform.


The chance is slim, I'd argue.

Either way, I don't believe anyone who murdered in cold blood has the right to be free, at any point.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Nobody is beyond reform.


Very naïve.

----------


## garyo

This happened in Ft Lauderdale in the early 90's and they released the nice young man and he promptly committed armed robbery.

----------


## The XL

> It happened in Ft Lauderdale and they released the nice young man and he promptly committed armed robbery.


Don't worry, when he hits 18, he'll be all better.

----------


## garyo

> Don't worry, when he hits 18, he'll be all better.


Amazing how that works out so well, 18 and cured. lol

----------

Irascible Crusader (06-19-2013)

----------


## Micketto

> Don't worry, when he hits 18, he'll be all better.


Not without professional help.

Prison doesn't fix people.  It keeps them locked up until their release date... then they are let go to continue the life that led them to prison in the first place.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Not without professional help.
> 
> Prison doesn't fix people.  It keeps them locked up until their release date... then they are let go to continue the life that led them to prison in the first place.


Locking dangerous people up is the only expectation I have of prisons.  Rehabilitation isn't something that can be imposed on anybody, it's something people can only do for themselves.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Very naïve.


Your god must be fairly weak if his blood is only sufficient for the redemption of some, rather than all. I think I prefer the Jesus of @Rina_Dragonborn.

----------

Micketto (06-19-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Your god must be fairly weak if his blood is only sufficient for the redemption of some, rather than all. I think I prefer the Jesus of @Rina_Dragonborn.


When did this become about religion?  Are you grasping for straws in a vain bid to save your moribund arguments?

----------


## Micketto

> When did this become about religion?  Are you grasping for straws in a vain bid to save your moribund arguments?


He didn't make it about religion.

He made it about selective redemption.

You act as thought you KNOW this kid can't be fixed.

Which you don't.

----------



----------


## Irascible Crusader

> He didn't make it about religion.
> 
> He made it about selective redemption.
> 
> You act as thought you KNOW this kid can't be fixed.
> 
> Which you don't.


Actually I made no comment on whether or not he could be fixed. I merely expressed a prerogative that he be locked up to protect society.

----------


## Guest

Perhaps he was molested?  Perhaps he was on adderall?  I don't believe in trying 13 year olds as adults or on the same standards as adults unless we're also going to let them drive, drink, vote, and join the military, too.

Also get rid of pesky sexual consent laws at that point.

I think he needs to be removed from society but for how long...?  ((shrugs))

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-19-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> When did this become about religion?  Are you grasping for straws in a vain bid to save your moribund arguments?


No straws. You called me "very naive" for suggesting that nobody is beyond redemption. That's a bit surprising, as I've never heard a Christian, not even your Pope, suggest that some are beyond redemption.

----------



----------


## The XL

> Perhaps he was molested?  Perhaps he was on adderall?  I don't believe in trying 13 year olds as adults or on the same standards as adults unless we're also going to let them drive, drink, vote, and join the military, too.
> 
> Also get rid of pesky sexual consent laws at that point.
> 
> I think he needs to be removed from society but for how long...?  ((shrugs))


You're mistaken if you believe a psychopathic murderer who is in the middle of puberty will somehow become sane in a mere 5 years.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> No straws. You called me "very naive" for suggesting that nobody is beyond redemption. That's a bit surprising, as I've never heard a Christian, not even your Pope, suggest that some are beyond redemption.


Actually you said that everyone can be rehabilitated which has no bearing on salvation or perdition after death.  You're all over the place.  Who can decipher your parataxis thought process?

----------


## Micketto

> Actually I made no comment on whether or not he could be fixed.


No, but you made comments saying we shouldn't bother....




> Wait...he was smiling and talking  cheerfully about wrestling moves AFTER he found out he killed his  sister?  Lock this sick puppy up and throw away the key!





> Yes. And throw away the key.

----------


## Micketto

> Actually you said that everyone can be rehabilitated which has no bearing on salvation or perdition after death.  You're all over the place.  Who can decipher your parataxis thought process?


Holy twist...

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-19-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Actually you said that everyone can be rehabilitated which has no bearing on salvation or perdition after death.  You're all over the place.  Who can decipher your parataxis thought process?


Way to twist words.

----------


## Roadmaster

He could have something wrong with him. Not everyone shows certain emotions and smiling doesn't mean he wasn't hurting inside. Or he could be a danger to society, don't know.

----------


## Trinnity

> If their does wind up with something being wrong, would you be okay with him being released back into the general public at 18?


I don't know. Why are you asking me?

----------


## Guest

> Nobody is beyond reform.


Pedophiles are.

The Royal Canadian whatsitsname (their version of the NIH) published research with enough evidence to make a convincing case that the sexual preference for children is as hardwired as heterosexual and homosexual preferences.

If we believe a gay guy can't go straight or a straight guy can't go gay (fully) then pedophiles aren't going to stop liking kids.

My solution for pedophiles is tiger pit.  Not only does it remove the sexual rapist of children from society but it feeds hungry tigers.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Pedophiles are.
> 
> The Royal Canadian whatsitsname (their version of the NIH) published research with enough evidence to make a convincing case that the sexual preference for children is as hardwired as heterosexual and homosexual preferences.
> 
> If we believe a gay guy can't go straight or a straight guy can't go gay (fully) then pedophiles aren't going to stop liking kids.


That may be so, but it doesn't mean they have to act on it.




> My solution for pedophiles is tiger pit.  Not only does it remove the sexual rapist of children from society but it feeds hungry tigers.


But they'll be castrated first.

----------


## Guest

> That may be so, but it doesn't mean they have to act on it.


No.  Most people don't have to act on it, but they do.  How about you go celibate for years?   :Smile: 




> But they'll be castrated first.


I think the Tigers can do that cheaper than I can.

----------


## The XL

> I don't know. Why are you asking me?


Just curious.  The same question goes for anyone who doesn't want him imprisoned, I suppose.

Just because one is a minor does not mean they are a child, or incapable of rational thought and emotions.  You labeled 10 year olds in the same group as 17 year olds, which is amazing.  A 17 year old is psychically an adult.  Matter of fact, nearly every IQ test is designated for 17 year olds and above.  Just because government has generally lumped 0-17 year olds together as minors, that does not mean their aren't massive differences between certain age groups.

Times are a lot different for a 13 year old now than when you were 13, or even when I was 13, which was only 11 years ago.  Not only are their brains and emotions well developed, they are exposed to a ton more information via the internet.  These aren't some brain dead, ignorant kids.  They are well relatively developed humans with an access to much information.  

This kid knew damn well what he did, and got found it funny.  Nothing is going to be able to fix him.

----------


## Guest

@The XL

for argument's sake...you keep saying how 13 year olds have all this common sense when we talk of crime.  You use yourself as an example of what you knew at 13 and 14.

Why, then, when I talk about the ability to get up outta the 'hood and how I got myselfs outta DEtroit, you say to me: _Not everyone has your high IQ._

How come exceptions to the rule are okay when it's age related and not "hood" or minority related?

 :Smile: 

Just curious.

----------


## The XL

> @The XL
> 
> for argument's sake...you keep saying how 13 year olds have all this common sense when we talk of crime.  You use yourself as an example of what you knew at 13 and 14.
> 
> Why, then, when I talk about the ability to get up outta the 'hood and how I got myselfs outta DEtroit, you say to me: _Not everyone has your high IQ._
> 
> How come exceptions to the rule are okay when it's age related and not "hood" or minority related?
> 
> 
> ...


Never said anyone from the hood has an excuse for committing a crime, just that in general, they're getting fucked by the system.

What 13 or 14 year old kills their sister and then laughs it off?  They are reasonably intelligent, aware, and developed.   You're mistaking a 13 year old for a 5 or 6 year old, here.

----------


## Guest

> Never said anyone from the hood has an excuse for committing a crime, just that in general, they're getting fucked by the system.
> 
> What 13 or 14 year old kills their sister and then laughs it off?  They are reasonably intelligent, aware, and developed.   You're mistaking a 13 year old for a 5 or 6 year old, here.


Well, murder is a little different, but...

do you feel that a 13 year old murderer is the same as an 18 or even 20 year old one?  You feel they are full formed in their beliefs and person?

----------


## The XL

> Well, murder is a little different, but...
> 
> do you feel that a 13 year old murderer is the same as an 18 or even 20 year old one?  You feel they are full formed in their beliefs and person?


Someone who kills their sister in cold blood cannot be changed.  Not at 13.  Maybe at 8, or even 10.  

Do I feel it's the same as an 18 year old?  No, not at all.  It's still pretty bad, though, and a killer at 13 is going to be a killer at 18, imo.

----------


## Roadmaster

I believe anyone can be changed if they want to be.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Give me a child before age 7 and i'll give you the man.

----------


## Roadmaster

> What 13 or 14 year old kills their sister and then laughs it off?  They are reasonably intelligent, aware, and developed.   You're mistaking a 13 year old for a 5 or 6 year old, here.


 That's like asking me to cry at my parents funeral or the day I was a hour away from death to cry while in a lot of pain, couldn't cry only smiled.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Give me four years to teach the children and the seed I have sown will never be uprooted.
Vladimir Lenin

----------


## Calypso Jones

Give me a child for 8 years and he will be a Bolshevik forever.  Lenin

----------


## Calypso Jones

What i'm saying is at 13 this kid is done.   There is no more re-education. Sad but true.

Sure he's a kid.  Lock him up.  never let him out.

----------


## Maximatic

> Give me a child before age 7 and i'll give you the man.





> I believe anyone can be changed if they want to be.


Some people have messed up brains.




> According to Dr. J. Reid Meloy, author of _The Psychopathic Mind: Origins, Dynamics, and Treatment_,  the psychopath is only capable of sadomasochistic relationships based  on power, not attachment...
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.  Meloy writes that in early childhood development, there is a split in  the infant psychopath: the "soft me" which is the vulnerable inside, and  the "hard not-me" which is the intrusive, punishing outside (neglectful  or painful experiences.) The infant comes to expect that all outside  experiences will be painful, and so he turns inward. In an attempt to  protect himself from a harsh environment, the infant develops a  "character armor," distrusting everything outside, and refusing to allow  anything in. The child refuses to identify with parents, and instead  sees the parent as a malevolent stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon, the child has no empathy for anyone.
> http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/s...s/tick/6b.html

----------

The XL (06-20-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Give me four years to teach the children and the seed I have sown will never be uprooted.
> Vladimir Lenin


Huh, and yet I hate communism and had it every day in school until I came here.

Go figure.

----------


## kilgram

> Huh, and yet I hate communism and had it every day in school until I came here.
> 
> Go figure.


I love Communism. And I have Capitalism every day.

----------


## Micketto

> What 13 or 14 year old kills their sister and then laughs it off?


People keep saying that, but all I read was he seemed to get happy to describe the wrestling moves he knew.

Was he actually laughing about his sister being dead?  Or that he killed her?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-20-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Some people have messed up brains


 Trust me I have been around people like this. Just saying he may have witnessed this in his family, his mother could have been abused. She may have been abusing him. Not ready to write this young man off yet. Until we know for sure and no underlying problems. I knew a girl (not personally) that was always mean and spiteful and had no friends in an older class. She tried to kill another person and what we didn't know is that her brother was pimping her out and had her hooked on drugs. She was expelled and no one knew what was going on in her life. They didn't care and she never went back to school. The last time I did see her was around 10 years ago in front of a place shaking, still hooked and pimping. I didn't know what happened many years ago but one of my sisters found out.

----------


## Guest

> I love Communism. And I have Capitalism every day.


Because you've never had to actually live under the failed implementation of it.  You'd hate it then.  Not that men have a good example, but my mother waited four hours in line to get sanitary napkins.

NOT FUN

----------

countryboy (06-20-2013),Roadmaster (06-20-2013),The XL (06-20-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> I love Communism. And I have Capitalism every day.


That's why you are able to love communism.  :Wink:

----------


## The XL

Communism is only a good idea if you want to fuck everyone.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Communism is only a good idea if you want to fuck everyone.


Define "fuck" in this context  :Tongue:

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Pedophiles are.
> 
> The Royal Canadian whatsitsname (their version of the NIH) published research with enough evidence to make a convincing case that the sexual preference for children is as hardwired as heterosexual and homosexual preferences.
> 
> If we believe a gay guy can't go straight or a straight guy can't go gay (fully) then pedophiles aren't going to stop liking kids.
> 
> My solution for pedophiles is tiger pit.  Not only does it remove the sexual rapist of children from society but it feeds hungry tigers.


Just to clarify, child predators are beyond reform, not those who merely have an attraction to children. It's not dissimilar to a dog that has raided the chicken coop and has gotten a taste for chickens.  The dog was fine when it was just a temptation, but once it crossed the line and killed chickens it could never go back.  It's common knowledge that once a dog has killed chickens, it must be shot immediately and it's beyond salvage.  Some pedophiles actually get help. They were abused as children and sought counseling before they perpetuated the cycle.  These people are not a danger for recividism because they never crossed that line.  My wife and I know someone who's like that.

----------

